# A Little Levity



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

A Welshman was washed up on a beach after a terrible shipwreck.

Only a sheep and a sheepdog were washed up with him.

After looking around, he realised that they were stranded on a 
deserted
island.

After being there a while, he got into the habit of taking his two
animals

companions to the beach every evening to watch the sun set.

One particular evening, the sky was a fiery red with beautiful 
cirrus
clouds,

the breeze was warm and gentle - a perfect night for romance.

As they sat there, the sheep started looking better and better to 
the

lonely Welshman. Soon, he leaned over to the sheep and put his arm
around it.

But the sheepdog, ever protective of the sheep, growled fiercely 
until

the man took his arm from around the sheep. After that, the three 
of

them continued to enjoy the sunsets together, but there was no more
cuddling.

A few weeks passed by and, lo and behold, there was another 
shipwreck.

The only survivor was a beautiful young woman, the most beautiful 
woman
the

Welshman had ever seen. She was in a pretty bad way when he 
rescued her

and he slowly nursed her back to health.

When the young maiden was well enough, he introduced her to their
evening beach ritual.

It was another beautiful evening red sky, cirrus clouds, a warm and
gentle breeze;

perfect for a night of romance.

Pretty soon, the Welshman started to get "those feelings" again.

He fought the urges as long as he could, but he finally gave in and

leaned over to the young woman, cautiously, and whispered in her
ear:...

"Would you mind taking the dog for a walk"?


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

Hehehe
: )
Mark


----------

